# The Legitimacy of Open Air Preaching



## brymaes (Nov 23, 2005)

I have a few questions about open air preaching.

Is it a legitimate means of evangelism?

For those who would see the pulpit as the only means of biblical evangelism, is it appropriate to "move the pulpit" outside the church doors?

If not, do you approve of the ministries of such men as Whitefield?

If it is a legimate practice, would it be restricted to an ordained officer?

What would 21st century open air preaching look like? Where would it take place? Would your sermons be extemporaneous or prepared?

I am particluarly interested in what those who would see evangelism as taking place primarily from the pulpit would say, i.e. Drs. McMahon and Clark.

Thanks!

[Edited on 11-23-2005 by SharperSword]


----------



## brymaes (Nov 23, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## cupotea (Nov 23, 2005)

I think evangelism can be done in several forms. I'm not sure if you're talking about whether outdoor preaching is permitted by certain creeds or whatnot, but I can tell you what I think about it in general.

The church I was attending in Boston did an outdoor service in the Boston common. That was fine, it was in a sort of closed off area (due to trees) so you felt welcome but you didn't feel like they were rubbing it in your face.

However, outdoor preaching can be negative, too. Probably a church service outside wouldn't be so bad, but idiots shouting at you on street-corners do more harm than good in my opinion. They give Christians a bad name because they usually aren't respectful or even rational. Those are the people that Athiests love to hate; "Why are Christians always complaining? They tell me I'm going to hell. They don't listen. They judge everybody." (I've heard that dozens of times) Telling a person he's going to hell isn't going to change his mind, it'll harden his heart and make him bitter towards the church. So, I think you need to be discerning with outdoor preaching.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SharperSword_
> I have a few questions about open air preaching.
> 
> Is it a legitimate means of evangelism?
> ...



Ch 21 of the WCF seems to imply that the pulpit has a level of mobility:

VI. * Neither prayer, nor any other part of religious worship, is now, under the gospel, either tied unto, or made more acceptable by any place in which it is performed*, or towards which it is directed:[27] but God is to be worshiped everywhere,[28] in spirit and truth;[29] as, in private families [30] daily,[31] and in secret, each one by himself;[32] so, more solemnly in the public assemblies, which are not carelessly or willfully to be neglected, or forsaken, when God, by his Word or providence, calleth thereunto.[33]

27. John 4:21
28. Mal. 1:11; I Tim. 2:8
29. John 4:23-24
30. Jer. 10:25; Deut. 6:6-7; Job 1:5; II Sam. 6:18, 20
31. Matt. 6:11; see Job 1:5
32. Matt. 6:6; 16-18; Neh. 1:4-11; Dan. 9:3-4a
33. Isa. 56:6-7; Heb. 10:25; Psa. 84:1-12; 100:4; 122:1, Luke 4:16; Acts 2:42; 13:42, 44

The primary means God uses is through local assemblies. The term 'open air' preaching has, in this age, been redefined. The miss application has obviously been a result of the charismatic/Arminian/dispensationalist movement of the age. The premise behind the last gentile being brought in, hence catalyzing the return of Christ. The official office of preacher/evangelist has been given to every Tom, Dick and Harry due to the erroneous understanding of the great commision.


----------



## brymaes (Nov 23, 2005)

> the pulpit has a level of mobility



Open air preaching for the purpose of evangelism a la Whitefield would be different than public worship, no?


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 23, 2005)

I think open-air preaching is fine. It has a long history in the reformation. 

But the preacher should be called and under the authority of a church. In Seattle where I work there is a street preacher who is a raving lunatic. I asked (in a normal voice because I was right next to him) what church he belonged to. He responded by yelling to everyone on the street: "you are fools and a UFO is as likely to kill you as God. Have fear." Then he face me and made a cross with two fingers to ward me off. It really was sad.

On the other hand, outdoor assemblies can be orderly and god-honoring. I think of all the dissenting preachers and the Scottish Covenenters who were forced by circumstance to preach outdoors.

Vic


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2005)

From Mars Hill to the Scottish Covenanter conventicles, open air preaching has its place in certain circumstances. But one of the fruits of faithful preaching is the building of the kingdom of God into assemblies with regular ministries, ie., pulpits. I view open air preaching as a transitory stop on the road to established pulpit ministries.







[Edited on 11-24-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> From Mars Hill to the Scottish Covenanter conventicles, open air preaching has its place in certain circumstances. But one of the fruits of faithful preaching is the building of the kingdom of God into assemblies with regular ministries, ie., pulpits. I view open air preaching as a transitory stop on the road to established pulpit ministries.
> 
> 
> ...



Andrew,
Could you expound upon the term 'transitory'? Is not this photo a picture of a local church?

[Edited on 11-24-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## brymaes (Nov 23, 2005)

> I view open air preaching as a transitory stop on the road to established pulpit ministries.



This is very helpful and something for me to meditate on...


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 23, 2005)

Notice in the picture the term 'conventicle':

conÂ·venÂ·tiÂ·cle ( P ) Pronunciation Key (kn-vnt-kl)
n. 
A religious meeting, especially a secret or illegal one, such as those held by Dissenters in England and Scotland in the 16th and 17th centuries. 
The place where such a meeting is held. 

Wiktionary.org

conventicle
From Wiktionary
Jump to: navigation, search
[edit]
English
[edit]
Noun
conventicle

a secret, unauthorized or ilegal religious meeting 
the place where such a meeting is held 
a Quaker meetinghouse

Conventicle Act 1664
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
(Redirected from Conventicle Act)
Jump to: navigation, search
The Conventicle Act of 1664, 16 Charles II c. 4, was an English statute that forbade religious assemblies of more than five people outside the auspices of the Church of England. This law was part of the programme of Edward Hyde, 1st Earl of Clarendon, to discourage nonconformism and to strengthen the position of the Established Church.

Other statutes that were part of Clarendon's programme include:

the Quaker Act, 1662, which required people to swear an oath of allegiance to the king, which Quakers did not do out of religious conviction. 
the Act of Uniformity, 14 Charles II c. 4 (1662), which required the use of all the rites and ceremonies in the Book of Common Prayer in church services; 
the Five Mile Act, 17 Charles II c. 2, (1665), which sought to prevent nonconformists from living in incorporated and chartered towns. 
The operation of these laws at least as far as Protestants were concerned was mitigated somewhat by Charles II's Royal Declaration of Indulgence in (1672), which suspended the execution of penal laws and allowed a certain number of non-conformist chapels to be staffed and constructed, with the pastors subject to royal approval.

The Conventicle Act and Five Mile Act were repealed in 1689.

(The '16 Charles II c. 2' nomenclature is reference to the statute book of the numbered year of the reign of the named King in the stated chapter. This is the method used for Acts of Parliament from before 1962.)


[Edited on 11-24-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Andrew,
> Could you expound upon the term 'transitory'? Is not this photo a picture of a local church?
> 
> [Edited on 11-24-2005 by Scott Bushey]



It is a group of believers meeting together in an open field because it was unlawful per the Coventicle Act of 1664 to meet in a church building to worship God according to Puritan principles of worship. When believers are persecuted -- like the saints in Hebrews 11.38 -- they may be forced under duress to assemble together in caves or fields or hidden places to worship God. But it is only a concession to the circumstances that they do so, not because the Bible teaches us to worship outdoors only. Every square inch of God's creation is suitable, if needs be, for a church assembly (see Psalm 24, John 4.21, WCF 21.6). George Gillespie said, "How much more soundly do we hold with J. Rainolds, that unto us Christians, no land is strange, no ground unholy "” every coast is Jewry, every town Jerusalem, and every house Sion "” and every faithful company, yea, every faithful body, a temple to serve God in." But it is desirable that the ministry of the word be established and congregations be gathered together. Persecution sometimes forces believers to flee open assemblies, but with God's blessing, churches are established and it is customary and appropriate for ministers to then preach from pulpits. Coventicles are not an end in themselves, but are sometimes necessary; churches are the natural fruit of faithful ministries.

[Edited on 11-24-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



OK. I cited the WCF earlier:

Ch 21 of the WCF seems to imply that the pulpit has a level of mobility:

VI. Neither prayer, nor any other part of religious worship, is now, under the gospel, either tied unto, or made more acceptable by any place in which it is performed, or towards which it is directed:[27] but God is to be worshiped everywhere,[28] in spirit and truth;[29] as, inprivate families [30] daily,[31] and in secret, each one by himself;[32] so, more solemnly in the public assemblies, which are not carelessly or willfully to be neglected, or forsaken, when God, by his Word or providence, calleth thereunto.[33]

27. John 4:21
28. Mal. 1:11; I Tim. 2:8
29. John 4:23-24
30. Jer. 10:25; Deut. 6:6-7; Job 1:5; II Sam. 6:18, 20
31. Matt. 6:11; see Job 1:5
32. Matt. 6:6; 16-18; Neh. 1:4-11; Dan. 9:3-4a
33. Isa. 56:6-7; Heb. 10:25; Psa. 84:1-12; 100:4; 122:1, Luke 4:16; Acts 2:42; 13:42, 44

So key today would be something like China's situation. How do you apply the term 'transitory' in this age though. Like, I have no problem w/my church meeting outdoors, in public, for worship. However, I don't know that I could justify Matthew going down to south beach on a Friday night standing on a milk crate; do you? If the pastor is out, shouldn't the church as well be there?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 23, 2005)

I think perhaps a definitionof "open air preaching" needs to be clarified. I don't think Bryan was refering to outdoor church services (right Bryan?). I don't think anyone would object to that. That is simply a worship service of the church. Whitefeild and Wesley as well, usually planned their meetings outdoors, and that because there was no church big enough to hold all the people. 

So, I think he was refering to standing on the street corner and preaching Christ to the masses. If this is what is meant, then I think it really depends on how you do it. I've seen some "preachers" in Seattle and Chicago, some just plain wacko, and some so diluted that I could see no profit of it. One "orthodox" guy I heard simply stood on the sidewalk with an intercom saying "Jesus is coming back, better get ready, you never know when, etc...." over and over again with a nice smile on his face. I don't see how that kind of preaching is helpful. Certainly God is sovereign and could use that as He wills but the average man is simply going to ignore him and continue with his shopping because he is doing nothing to arrest peoples attention intellectually or emotionally. So, I don't think open air preaching would necesarily be wrong. It just dfepends on how you do it. If you're going to do it right, then you need to have a gift at being loud, direct, and hold people's attention amidst numerous distractions, and of course, be satisfied with probably not seeing much fruit immediately or at all. You're kind of like a rogue seed sower.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2005)

to Patrick. The Apostle Paul provided a good example of outdoor preaching at Mars Hill, as I noted earlier, and I think such evangelism has its place even today, in certain situations. May not missionaries preach to passer-bys and so start a congregation? May not preachers take advantage of outdoor gatherings to proclaim Christ? I don't see why not. 

But I have also seen some wackos who think that the sidewalk belongs to them. They make themselves look foolish. Outdoor preaching is not for everyone or every place. The normal, natural, desirable place for preaching is in the indoor assembly of the saints as part of an established, regular ministry. My only point in referencing the Scottish Covenanter coventicles was to show that there are exceptions to the rule. Missionary, evangelistic and persecution scenarios are, to my mind, such valid exceptions to the rule.


----------



## brymaes (Nov 23, 2005)

> I don't think Bryan was refering to outdoor church services (right Bryan?).
> 
> ..
> 
> So, I think he was refering to standing on the street corner and preaching Christ to the masses.



Exactly right.



> I think such evangelism has its place even today, in certain situations.



Andrew,
What would these circumstances look like? Do such circumstances even exist in 21st century America?


----------



## brymaes (Nov 23, 2005)

In another thread, Patrick refered to Paul preaching in the market place and noted his susequent invitation to the Areopagus. So I will echo one of his questions here:



> What would be equivalent to the "market place" today?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SharperSword_
> Andrew,
> What would these circumstances look like? Do such circumstances even exist in 21st century America?



I'm not an expert on open air evangelism, but there is a minister in my denomination (in England) who preaches the gospel on street corners to a predominantly immigrant audience. His ministry bears fruit and leads to people coming to his church and partaking of the regular ministry of the word. In urban situations or places where there the gospel is not heard -- there are many on this board, I think, who can testify to living in areas where there is literally no sound church in driving distance -- I think it may be appropriate for a minister or missionary who is suited for the task to preach the word in an open public environment. Wherever the gospel is not rooted, open air evangelism may sow the seed that leads to an established church.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 24, 2005)

The commission commands that we make disciples. As a previous open air person, I can tell you, you never or rarely run into the same person twice. Can one make a disciple in situations like this? As well, as I have said, wouldn't the local church need to be there with the pastor as he preaches? If our church meets on the Lordas day, everyone, unless providentially hindered, should be there. If we meet Wednesday for paryer meeting, unless providentially hindered, everyone should be there, etc.

I don't believe there is a need here in America. There are churches on every corner and people know that. The congregation should be reaching out, inviting, echoing the pastor. Open air preaching is disorganized and as I have said, typically abused by charismatics. I used to belong to a ministry of Calvary Chapel called "street Reach". Many times we would go feed the homeless and give them Christ. The closest thing we could do at the end of our message was bring them 10-20 miles north to our local church and after that return them to their lovcal areas. No further discipling to speak of and these people had no transportation to follow up even if they wanted.

I went out a few times w/ Ray Comfort when I was out in L.A. Same thing, the outreach was 30 minutes from their organization and I believe the CC Ray was attached to was even further away.

Christ was the perfect example of open air. There were reasons at the time. Droves of people always followed him. Preaching should take place in a church or at least 'to the church'. Blessings if some passer by's hear the message and come to Christ.


Spurgeons qualifications for 'Open Air Preachers"

QUALIFICATIONS FOR OPEN-AIR PREACHERS 

1.A good voice.
2.Naturalness of manner.
3.Self-possession.
4.A good knowledge of Scripture and of common things.
5.Ability to adapt himself to any congregation.
6.Good illustrative powers.
7.Zeal, prudence, and common sense.
8.A large, loving heart.
9.Sincere belief in all he says.
10.Entire dependence on the Holy Spirit for success.
11.A close walk with God by prayer.
12.A consistent walk before men by a holy life. 

No ordination needed. No official call validated by sending church. The question remains, who is called to 'preach' Gods message?


----------



## pastorway (Nov 24, 2005)

> The question remains, who is called to 'preach' Gods message?



Every believer in Jesus Christ!

Luke 10:1-12
"The harvest truly is great, but the laborers are few; therefore pray the Lord of the harvest to send out laborers into His harvest. "

Acts 8:4
Therefore those who were scattered went everywhere preaching the word.

Acts 11:19-21
Now those who were scattered after the persecution that arose over Stephen traveled as far as Phoenicia, Cyprus, and Antioch, preaching the word to no one but the Jews only. But some of them were men from Cyprus and Cyrene, who, when they had come to Antioch, spoke to the Hellenists, preaching the Lord Jesus. And the hand of the Lord was with them, and a great number believed and turned to the Lord. 

*LBCF*
Although an obligation lies on the elders or pastors of the churches to be urgently preaching the Word by virtue of their office, yet the work of preaching the Word is not exclusively confined to them. Therefore others who are also gifted and qualified by the Holy Spirit for the task, and who are approved and called by the church, may and ought to perform it.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pastorway_
> 
> 
> > The question remains, who is called to 'preach' Gods message?
> ...



Phillip,
Undertanding that God commissions his leaders in the form of pastors and elders, I don't know if I agree that the commission or the passages you present are necessarily intended to be directed at the lay-person; there are obviously some dilineation between the offices and the layman. As of recent, I have been trying to understand the differences.

A Pastor is commisioned by Christ, verified by the church; his job is to preach. A layman on the corner, is he a preacher also? 


What ch of the LBC is that from?

[Edited on 11-24-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## pastorway (Nov 24, 2005)

Scott,

Preaching the gospel is not so formal that it must be done IN the church ONLY by elders. The verses I cite are Jewish believers during the Diaspora, the Dispersion, who ALL went preaching the gospel wherever they were relocated.

In that sense the Bible is perfectly clear. Every believer has an obligation to preach the gospel wherever he or she is.

The chapter of the LBC is on the Church. But even without it, the Scriptures are pretty plain as to ho is expected to preach the gospel.

Phillip


----------



## Herald (Nov 24, 2005)

In our church we have an missionary from O.A.C. (Open Air Campaigners). His ministry is to preach Christ on street corners, subway platforms, at universities...anywhere people congregate via sketch board sermons. O.A.C. approaches evangelism from an Arminian slant. This particular missionary is a Calvinist. While he is a member of our church, his ministry is not under our direct authority. It is under the authority of the O.A.C. organization. All this to say that numerous times members of our church have been present during his preaching of the gospel.

I believe it would be more appropriate for the open air meetings to be conducted under the authority of the local church. I see no problem with these meetings being evangelistic in nature. The real question to ask is, are these meetings the most effective method to proclaim the gospel? Probably not. Open air meetings generally use a scatter gun approach. Unless they are well organized and held in close proximity to the local church, they do not provide a good opportunity for discipleship. 

As time passes I am becoming more convinced that evangelism, from an ecclesiastical perspective, is best accomplished within the local church. Individuals are able, and should be encouraged, to look for opportunities to share their faith in Christ outside of the church walls. But the church has been uniquely created to handle, not only evangelism, but discipleship. So while I am not throwing the baby out with the bathwater, I am leaning heavily towards the ministry of the local church in proclaiming the gospel.


----------



## pastorway (Nov 25, 2005)

> I believe it would be more appropriate for the open air meetings to be conducted under the authority of the local church.



Agreed.

But we must not look at this to the exclusion of the responsibility of every believer to be proclaiming the gospel at every opportunity! Some believe that it is only the "church", meaning pastors or evangelists, that should preach the gospel in a public setting, but I believe the Bible gives us a picture of every member doing his share of the preaching in day to day life outside the corporate worship of the church.

Phillip


----------



## brymaes (Dec 13, 2005)

Still wondering what Drs. McMahon and Clark might have to say...


----------

